# Poll Power rankings? or Top 25?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

In the past we done top 25, and many weeks we could have 3 and some we get 15 votes.

I am thinking on just doing Power rankings of 10 teams. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll help do a top 25


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

I like to see A-10 teams in the mix, so I vote for 25.


----------



## Free Quebec (Dec 31, 2002)

I think you should concentrate on fixing the "edit" bug before worrying about organizing a meaningless top 10 or 25 poll. Functionality is the bread and butter of this sure and it will collapse without it. Much more important than any poll you take.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll do my best. I think I may watch more CBB this season than I have in the last 5 years. But as I say every year, I don't like ranking teams until around the start of conference season.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll do my best. I think I may watch more CBB this season than I have in the last 5 years. But as I say every year, I don't like ranking teams until around the start of conference season.


I used to feel this way until Pomeroy showed preseason top 25 lists are actually better predictors of March success than top 25 polls in January...

Bizarre but true.


----------

